# Newbie with a smoker build ambition.



## aussie adam (Jul 16, 2014)

G'day all,
I recently have come across a couple of beer kegs that I want to make into a custom smoker. Yes I know I should probably crawl before I walk but I get real satisfaction out of making things and having them work and work well! I am a real hands on person and have access to welders and tools etc, I'm after and suggestions on this type of build! I'm looking at doing a side by side smoker using coal and wood. I have a few basic ideas but would prefer to build of something that is tried and tested. Any suggestions/ photos etc would be greatly appreciated.
Regards Adam.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2014)

hey Adam...  first let me say that you should make sure the kegs are stainless and not aluminium ... that being said...  the search bar at the top will be your best friend...  I took the liberty to do a quick search for ya...  you'll find some interesting idea's here.. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=beer+keg+build


I built one as a vertical smoker...  I have another keg to build another..  this time I think I'm gonna do a horizontal with this one...  still researching myself.... 

good luck with your build..  I'll be keeping an eye on it...


----------



## aussie adam (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks JckDanls 07,
Yes my kegs are all stainless steel and thanks for the tips and link mate.
I'll hopefully soon decide on a build plan and post the final pics up when it complete.
Cheers mate Adam.


----------



## aussie adam (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry JckDanls 07,
Do you have pics of your vertical smoker mate? I'd like to take a look if possible?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 18, 2014)

here's a few ...  













Rob's Smokers 007.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 009.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 020.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 016.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 011.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 022.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 023.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 014.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















New Pics 010.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


















New Pics 013.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


















New Pics 011.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## aussie adam (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice one mate! Looks great! Thanks for the pictures.


----------

